# Intelsat 907



## manclad

Has anybody got Intelsat 907 ?
Would like other members opinions good or bad.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## tarot650

manclad said:


> Has anybody got Intelsat 907 ?
> Would like other members opinions good or bad.
> Thank you in advance.


Has it's advantages and disadvantages.Advantages,you are not relying on internet for your TV,picture quality is better than android boxes or Raspberry Pi as it's off the satellite.Disadvantages,you are limited to what channels you can get and they are encrypted and the encryption keys can change anytime but dead easy to find if you know where to look.Also not all boxes will work.Personally UK TV does not interest me one iota but will admit to having Intelsat in .The only reason is for when the mother in law comes over and at 84 years old does not want to be watching Spanish TV and thats the only reason I have it in.It will also work on an 80cm dish and if you shop around you should be able to get a box for 50 pounds.Hope that helps.


----------



## tarot650

soulboy said:


> Has it's advantages and disadvantages.Advantages,you are not relying on internet for your TV,picture quality is better than android boxes or Raspberry Pi as it's off the satellite.Disadvantages,you are limited to what channels you can get and they are encrypted and the encryption keys can change anytime but dead easy to find if you know where to look.Also not all boxes will work.Personally UK TV does not interest me one iota but will admit to having Intelsat in .The only reason is for when the mother in law comes over and at 84 years old does not want to be watching Spanish TV and thats the only reason I have it in.It will also work on an 80cm dish and if you shop around you should be able to get a box for 50 pounds.Hope that helps.


have a look on hear Sky TV Spain. UK TV Spain. Freesat TV Spain. Sky TV Installers. Satellite TV Installers Costa Blanca. Costa Blanca Satellite TV. Satellite Dish. Set Top Boxes. Digiboxes. UKTV Spain. British TV in Spain. Internet TV. British TV Spain. IPTV Spain. Exp I know Sat regularly contributes to this forum and his site is a hive of information.It's only my personal opinion but I think it is one of the best sites for info. and I know he contrbutes on a few facebook groups as well.Whichever way you decide I would not be paying ridiculous amounts of money which some people are asking as they are just ripping people off.At the end of the day it is down to personal choice and what suits one does not suit another.Hope you get sorted.Regards,SB.


----------



## sat

And then there the constant rumours that Arquiva will move this system to a more secure type of encryption, or that they will simply remove the service altogether.


----------



## roypaun

It is far better than using IPTV when you may well have constant buffering, or unable to watch the World Cup (as FIFA have requested |Filmon not to stream the football.) I also have all SKY channels,using a DiSEqC switch at just a few euro per month. (Watching SKY with normal subscription is of course not legal in Spain either !!!) Cost me a one off 100 euro to set up. It is quite easy to upgrade the BISS codes whenever they change.


----------



## sat

roypaun said:


> I also have all SKY channels,using a DiSEqC switch at just a few euro per month.


These types of services are losing access to the Sky HD channels, and who knows if the SD versions will last....



roypaun said:


> (Watching SKY with normal subscription is of course not legal in Spain either !!!)


Erm it is legal...publandlady vs FA case a few years ago proved this.
It is against the Sky T&Cs to use the card outside the UK.
Sky UK cannot issue cards to addresses outside the UK due to their channels only having transmission rights to the UK.
But it is NOT illegal to use the cards outside the UK. 
There is nothing in Spanish law that makes it illegal to use a Sky card in Spain....although in commercial and public places it may be...but not a private residence.


----------



## moonman

soulboy said:


> Has it's advantages and disadvantages.Advantages,you are not relying on internet for your TV,picture quality is better than android boxes or Raspberry Pi as it's off the satellite.Disadvantages,you are limited to what channels you can get and they are encrypted and the encryption keys can change anytime but dead easy to find if you know where to look.Also not all boxes will work.Personally UK TV does not interest me one iota but will admit to having Intelsat in .The only reason is for when the mother in law comes over and at 84 years old does not want to be watching Spanish TV and thats the only reason I have it in.It will also work on an 80cm dish and if you shop around you should be able to get a box for 50 pounds.Hope that helps.


i understand that the box needed is not the normal sky box. what is the name and type of box required as i have a dish and a sky box and all i get is sky news and a few other things which are terrible. i understand that the dish needs to be turnes 180 degrees to the right as one looks at it . if i had the right box i could do that myself as it is easy to get at without ladders etc.


----------



## tarot650

moonman said:


> i understand that the box needed is not the normal sky box. what is the name and type of box required as i have a dish and a sky box and all i get is sky news and a few other things which are terrible. i understand that the dish needs to be turnes 180 degrees to the right as one looks at it . if i had the right box i could do that myself as it is easy to get at without ladders etc.


Have a look at this site S1600CHD Specs

There is some good info on there with a lot of downloads also I would look on ebay for this box.Like I said defore I put this system in specifically for when the other halfs mother comes as there is no way I would subject her to Spanish TV and picture quality is far superior to any android box or raspberry pi.Some people say that eventually the encryption codes will be changed so they cannot be hacked.One other point I would say,don't pay stupid money for one as I have seen this system advertised for anything up to 450euros which is just playing on peoples gullibility.If you are going to set it up yourself best of luck.To get spot on you really need a meter.


----------



## mrypg9

You can watch all the internationals via Filmon by tuning in at least an hour before the coverage starts.


----------



## tarot650

mrypg9 said:


> You can watch all the internationals via Filmon by tuning in at least an hour before the coverage starts.


Yes Mary,and Camposat but the OP was asking about Intelsat which sadly you won't get FilmOn and Camposat on that system but at the end of the day it's down to personal choice and whatever floats your boat.


----------



## larryzx

mrypg9 said:


> You can watch all the internationals via Filmon by tuning in at least an hour before the coverage starts.



Do you an hour before the start time of the prog shown in UK ? i.e. to allow for the time difference.


PS It's me who is Irish !!


----------



## moonman

soulboy said:


> Have a look at this site S1600CHD Specs
> 
> There is some good info on there with a lot of downloads also I would look on ebay for this box.Like I said defore I put this system in specifically for when the other halfs mother comes as there is no way I would subject her to Spanish TV and picture quality is far superior to any android box or raspberry pi.Some people say that eventually the encryption codes will be changed so they cannot be hacked.One other point I would say,don't pay stupid money for one as I have seen this system advertised for anything up to 450euros which is just playing on peoples gullibility.If you are going to set it up yourself best of luck.To get spot on you really need a meter.


thanks for that info. in my case its the wifes soaps is all i want it for. i no longer live fulltime in spain i just go over and back when the mood hits us. i see an irish compamy selling them for about 85 euro . i am back in ireland at the moment since saturday 25th oct. some of the local guys around the fuengirola area are quoting 350 and one very decent guy is doing it for 200 euro and 12 euro a month and he will call out 3 or 4 times a year when the codes change , 144 per year for that!!!.


----------



## tarot650

moonman said:


> thanks for that info. in my case its the wifes soaps is all i want it for. i no longer live fulltime in spain i just go over and back when the mood hits us. i see an irish compamy selling them for about 85 euro . i am back in ireland at the moment since saturday 25th oct. some of the local guys around the fuengirola area are quoting 350 and one very decent guy is doing it for 200 euro and 12 euro a month and he will call out 3 or 4 times a year when the codes change , 144 per year for that!!!.


Sorry m8 he is taking the Miick .It's not rocket science to update the box.the codes are sent by email in a zip file.You put the updates onto a pen drive,plug it into the USB port on the box,into settings,update and you are back up and running.Paid 50pounds for my box off ebay,25euros for the dish,LNB and bracket off one of the buy and sell sites.Had some spare cable in the garage.In total roughly 85euros tops.Best of luck to these guys if they can get that sort of money but they certainly could not get it off me.Have an idea who the Irish company are down in Fuengirola,bought my original Sky dish and box off them nearly 20years ago.Don't get me wrong I have no objection to people making a living but there is making a living and taking the Mick.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> i understand that the box needed is not the normal sky box. what is the name and type of box required as i have a dish and a sky box and all i get is sky news and a few other things which are terrible. i understand that the dish needs to be turnes 180 degrees to the right as one looks at it . if i had the right box i could do that myself as it is easy to get at without ladders etc.


There are a number of receivers that do the job,
the icecrypt as mentioned
tm5402ci
gi mini

but you will usually have to put the "modified" firmware into the receiver before you can use it with 907.

Some receivers you put the codes in via the remote, some via usb stick.

But also a warning - although there have been constant rumours that Arqiva (who operate the service) will upgrade to a more secure encryption - for the past few years this has not been the case - just changing the codes every 3-4 months - or cease the service altogether.

However recently there has been more rumours that Arqiva may be doing something before or after Christmas... apparently it is a bit of an issue between Arqiva and the broadcasters...


----------



## mrypg9

soulboy said:


> Yes Mary,and Camposat but the OP was asking about Intelsat which sadly you won't get FilmOn and Camposat on that system but at the end of the day it's down to personal choice and whatever floats your boat.


We watch on laptop or IPads, like you not bothered with UK tv apart from football. 
We know people who have paid 450 euros for a box and have to pay a 40 euro monthly maintenance fee..
Daylight robbery.


----------



## mrypg9

larryzx said:


> Do you an hour before the start time of the prog shown in UK ? i.e. to allow for the time difference.
> 
> 
> PS It's me who is Irish !!


No, two hours!!! So for 7pm kickoff, UK time, 8pm CET, tune in 6pm CET.

P.S. My dad's family came from County Cork. McMullens.


----------



## moonman

i have just been looking at last weeks euroweekly , c de sol version which i brought back with me last weekend. i saw an ad in it for the experience group and they have an internet address , internetandalucia.com . when i went into to it they are installing the 907 west tv for 289 euro and 14-75 a month, they are all heart. as far as i can gather if one gets in this system its free except if you have to pay someone to change the codes.


----------



## larryzx

mrypg9 said:


> No, two hours!!! So for 7pm kickoff, UK time, 8pm CET, tune in 6pm CET.
> 
> P.S. My dad's family came from County Cork. McMullens.


Am I missing something ? 

Why do you need to tune in 2 hours before a programs starts ?


----------



## Horlics

Well yes, it did, for a time.

But the Premier League (not the FA) didn't give up there. Using the argument that the Premier League logo is copyright and therefore cannot be shown without permission, they have been taking pubs to the High Court this year and winning. 

One landlord has had to pay 63k in legal costs and the Premier League says it's going to take at least 100 pubs to court this season.

My local (in the UK) has been showing an Italian channel for more than 3 years but stopped recently. When I asked the landlord why he explained the above to me and said he isn't taking the risk.

The pub landlady ruling has effectively been overturned.



sat said:


> Erm it is legal...publandlady vs FA case a few years ago proved this.


----------



## Horlics

So... chatting with a friend about this, it seems the landlord has more recently told him that back when the landlady won the case it wasn't quite a 100% victory. Apparently the live football match is not something that can be copyrighted, which meant that although the football could be shown, the Premier League logo couldn't. This left a loophole whereby obscuring the logo on the TV screen meant that the law was not being broken.

But, in the recently-won cases, the Premier League successfully argued that the immediately replays within the game are copyright and that obscuring the logo is therefore not enough to avoid illegal use of copyright.

It strikes me that the lawyers may soon be earning more than Rooney!



Horlics said:


> Well yes, it did, for a time.
> 
> But the Premier League (not the FA) didn't give up there. Using the argument that the Premier League logo is copyright and therefore cannot be shown without permission, they have been taking pubs to the High Court this year and winning.
> 
> One landlord has had to pay 63k in legal costs and the Premier League says it's going to take at least 100 pubs to court this season.
> 
> My local (in the UK) has been showing an Italian channel for more than 3 years but stopped recently. When I asked the landlord why he explained the above to me and said he isn't taking the risk.
> 
> The pub landlady ruling has effectively been overturned.


----------



## mrypg9

larryzx said:


> Am I missing something ?
> 
> Why do you need to tune in 2 hours before a programs starts ?


Because, as was explained earlier, if you do that you will have access to these matches blocked by the FIFA ruling. I have no idea what the cut-off time in prior minutes is but to be on the safe side we tune in two hours before reportage starts. Maybe one hour would suffice? Who knows?.

I don't know why that is the case but it is so. We were able to watch all World Cup matches and recent European internationals via Filmon.


----------



## larryzx

mrypg9 said:


> Because, as was explained earlier, if you do that you will have access to these matches blocked by the FIFA ruling.


I missed that explanation. 

As I am lucky enough to have cable TV, with practically all BBC, ITV and many other channels, it has, and is not, a problem. I was not aware of the problem with other TV delivery vehicles. I just switch on and watch what I choose, having checked out the programs on the Sky Satellite menu.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> i have just been looking at last weeks euroweekly , c de sol version which i brought back with me last weekend. i saw an ad in it for the experience group and they have an internet address , internetandalucia.com . when i went into to it they are installing the 907 west tv for 289 euro and 14-75 a month, they are all heart. as far as i can gather if one gets in this system its free except if you have to pay someone to change the codes.


whats the 14-75 per month for? 
the channel on i907 are "subscription free" - or is this monthly charge for 2 minutes work to input the new codes (which have happened about every 3-4 months so far?) - which on most receivers you can input them yourself...


----------



## thrax

There are many rogue companies our way selling UK terrestrial channels for all sorts of prices. None of them are legal and in addition they are ripping people off.


----------



## sat

Horlics said:


> So... chatting with a friend about this, it seems the landlord has more recently told him that back when the landlady won the case it wasn't quite a 100% victory. Apparently the live football match is not something that can be copyrighted, which meant that although the football could be shown, the Premier League logo couldn't. This left a loophole whereby obscuring the logo on the TV screen meant that the law was not being broken.
> 
> But, in the recently-won cases, the Premier League successfully argued that the immediately replays within the game are copyright and that obscuring the logo is therefore not enough to avoid illegal use of copyright.


Not just the PL logo - but all their graphics as well - including the clock and score if the broadcasters use the one supplied by the PL - and the graphics "swooshing" between live and replays - and even down to the "match stats" graphics, and the PL music that plays over the stats at half time - are all copyrighted.

The pub landlady won her battle about using another European broadcasters card in another EU country - but lost by using the card in a public place (eg pub) - it would be fine if used in a private residential non-commercial premises.


Filmon (based in Switzerland) was pressured by FIFA (based in Switzerland) to block the world cup matches on filmon on the uk channels, as they were being watched by people in other countries where the games were sold to pay tv companies... YOu could overcome this block by going to the channels about an hour or so before the match programme started and not change channels.... change to the channel a few minutes before theprogramme started, and it was blocked.


----------



## moonman

sat said:


> whats the 14-75 per month for?
> the channel on i907 are "subscription free" - or is this monthly charge for 2 minutes work to input the new codes (which have happened about every 3-4 months so far?) - which on most receivers you can input them yourself...


i am sorry to get back so late with my reply as i have been ill (stents) ok now. the 14-75 is for changing the codes according to them when i spoke to them by phone. does the firmware for the 907 not come built into the receivers and does anyone know what receiver one can change the codes wit the remote control.


----------



## sat

GI Mini, GI Sunbird, technomate 5402 to name three...


----------



## moonman

sat said:


> GI Mini, GI Sunbird, technomate 5402 to name three...


thanks for your reply, just one follow up question. do the 3 recievers have the firmware built in or can i put the code numbers in with the remote control. i am going back to the costa del sol in 2 weeksl having been here in ireland with my illness since sept and i want to get something . i would like to get a box where i can put in the codes with the remote and not have to get firmware installed, thank you again.


----------



## sat

the tm needs to be patched...look for the phantom patch ;-)

I have lost track of the GI boxes, but they too may need the original firmware "patching" before you can use them for I907...


----------



## moonman

if i buy a box from my local supplier here in ireland , will they put in the firmware and advise me how to put in the codes with the remote control. i am not very tech with these sticks and firmware etc, ideally i just want to get a box that i connect up i will be able to get the codes when they change over in spain and a box with the facility to change the codes with the rc would be great. i was born in the wrong year for to be up to speed with a lot of the tech innovations.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> if i buy a box from my local supplier here in ireland , will they put in the firmware and advise me how to put in the codes with the remote control.


Maybe
Maybe not.
I really cannot advise what other suppliers will or will not do.
But you can always ask them....


----------



## moonman

i read somewhere a while ago that rain can affect the reception of the 907 sat system much more than it did with the sky system we recieved before the new satillites came into play last feb. does anyone know if say, one was receiving it with an 80cm dish would using a 1mt dish improve things.


----------



## tarot650

moonman said:


> i read somewhere a while ago that rain can affect the reception of the 907 sat system much more than it did with the sky system we recieved before the new satillites came into play last feb. does anyone know if say, one was receiving it with an 80cm dish would using a 1mt dish improve things.


Sat is the man to ask.Got ours set up on an old Sky dish.Reception is 91 and quality 76 but it's only ever used when the mother in law is here because at 85years old I don't think she would grasp Spanish TV.Regards.SB.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> i read somewhere a while ago that rain can affect the reception of the 907 sat system much more than it did with the sky system we recieved before the new satillites came into play last feb. does anyone know if say, one was receiving it with an 80cm dish would using a 1mt dish improve things.


Rain can affect any signals from satellites on any sized dish.
It depends on the size of the dish and the strength of the signals from the satellites.

Even on todays UK TV satellites, my 1.8m dish can lose channels in very heavy rain...

And my 80cm dish also loses signals from I907, and many other satellite in heavy rain...

So a larger dish may help, but not 100%


----------



## moonman

i am going over to fuengirola in the next few days and i am wondering if the biss codes have changed for the 907 system, as far as i know the last change was on 12th december 2014, it seems a long time without any change of codes, thanks in anticipation.


----------



## sat

12/12 was the last code change, so I would say that another change is due soon...


----------



## moonman

sat said:


> 12/12 was the last code change, so I would say that another change is due soon...


Thanks again Sat as usual up to the minute info.


----------



## moonman

does anyone know if it is possible to get the bbc etc through this system in Cyprus . a friend of my wife has an apt there and was asking us about it as she is going out in the next few weeks.


----------



## Wibs

moonman said:


> does anyone know if it is possible to get the bbc etc through this system in Cyprus . a friend of my wife has an apt there and was asking us about it as she is going out in the next few weeks.


Unfortunately not. Cyprus is completely outside of the Intelsat 907 footprint.

Wibs


----------



## Wibs

If anyone is interested in receiving Intelsat 907 with the IceCrypt S1600chd receiver (probably the cheapest receiver on the market for this application, you can find them on Amazon for £59.94), I have written a two page step-by-step "Idiots Guide". Here is my dropbox link to the guide:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/unbaaxt3u2y28mi/Using the IceCrypt S1600CHD for Intelsat 907.docx?dl=0

Wibs


----------



## sat

Thing is I907 was launched in 2003 with a expected lifespan of 12-13 years...so wonder what is going to happen to the satback service after 2016....?
Put it on a replacement at the same location? Put it onto another satellite? Or forget about the service totally... perhaps why they have not invested in a more secure encryption...not long to wait to see... 
And I would not be surprised if many of those installing the system actually know this either, so neither will their clients...


----------



## Wibs

sat said:


> Thing is I907 was launched in 2003 with a expected lifespan of 12-13 years...so wonder what is going to happen to the satback service after 2016....?
> Put it on a replacement at the same location? Put it onto another satellite? Or forget about the service totally... perhaps why they have not invested in a more secure encryption...not long to wait to see...
> And I would not be surprised if many of those installing the system actually know this either, so neither will their clients...


This comment is more to the point.

Usually, a satellite's lifetime can be extended by up to 3 years by increasing the station-keeping-parameters from 0.5deg to 1.5 degs, but plans to obviate station-keeping are normally in place to replace capacity with a new satellite, and so keep the ITU space slots (for which there is competition). In practice, this means taking into account the economics, and if 907 is 'an earner' it will be replaced.

There are too many factors to speculate on the possible scenarios once 907 reaches end of life, and it is just a case of 'wait and see', but for £59.95 it won't keep me awake at nights 

Wibs


----------



## moonman

have the codes changed since early august, i am going back to spain in the next few days and i am wondering if there has been a change. the codes they were using had been there since last december. thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Wibs

moonman said:


> have the codes changed since early august, i am going back to spain in the next few days and i am wondering if there has been a change. the codes they were using had been there since last december. thanks in anticipation.


I am currently in the UK and will go back on the 14th Sept. As far as I am aware nothing has changed since December, and the last time I checked was 4 weeks ago. There is usually a lot of noise in the forums when there has been a change.

Wibs


----------



## sat

No code change since Dec last year.....

which is interesting...

perhaps they don't care about its flawed security, don't care expats are hacking into it to watch, or perhaps they are simply waiting for the contract or satellite to come to an end and take things from there..


----------



## moonman

is it possible that they are feeling a little bit sad for a good chunk of ex pats who have lost about 100 plus stations because of the satellite change. we have friends on the costa blanca and they have all the stations we have lost and a friend of my daughter who lives in france didn't know anything about the loss of the channels for people down south or very far up north . thanks lads for your quick replies.


----------



## Wibs

sat said:


> No code change since Dec last year.....
> 
> which is interesting...
> 
> perhaps they don't care about its flawed security, don't care expats are hacking into it to watch, or perhaps they are simply waiting for the contract or satellite to come to an end and take things from there..


The choice of BISS in the first place, and the lowest layer level of BISS at that, shows that only lip-service to encryption has ever been the case, and as no revenue streams are affected by the presence or absence of encryption the lowest cost approach to encryption has been followed. So you are right, they don't care.

There is some news on Intelsat 907. As suspected they have extended the life of 907 by at least 2 years. There is currently no plan to replace 907 until 2018 at the earliest. The Arqiva freeview infrastructure backup service carried on 907 is not the primary customer for Intelsat on that bird, nor even the primary customer on the Spot 2 transponder. 907 carries all the shipping comms links for ships in the Atlantic and Mediterranean areas. It will not be allowed to die, it will be replaced. 

However, the new Epic class of satellites that Intelsat may eventually replace 907 with have much more capacity, and the number of steerable spot beams have also been increased. It is this last fact that could spell the end of reception of the freeview infrastructure backup service from 2018 onwards, but that will depend on the replacement satellite used (traditional or Epic) and the rates that Intelsat offer Arqiva on the various transponders on offer.

Wibs


----------



## moonman

my wife and daughter are in the apt in spain and they cannot get the bbc-itv etc through the sat back 907 system. according to the phone call they made, they said tv says no signal have the numbers changed or have they pressed some button and eliminated the codes. i have a mini gi box and i put the numbers in without having to use a key, i did them on screen, thanks in anticipation.


----------



## tarot650

moonman said:


> my wife and daughter are in the apt in spain and they cannot get the bbc-itv etc through the sat back 907 system. according to the phone call they made, they said tv says no signal have the numbers changed or have they pressed some button and eliminated the codes. i have a mini gi box and i put the numbers in without having to use a key, i did them on screen, thanks in anticipation.


Just checked our box which we use for when the mother in law comes out on holiday and everything is working 100%.If it's coming up with no signal is it possible that your dish could have moved.I know when the codes changed you could still get the signal but the channels came up 'scrambled'.Hope you get it sorted.Regards.SB,


----------



## moonman

soulboy thanks for that, i think they may have to put in the numbers again, i dont think that the dish has changed as they told me they looked at it last evening and the wind is not very strong.


----------



## tarot650

moonman said:


> soulboy thanks for that, i think they may have to put in the numbers again, i dont think that the dish has changed as they told me they looked at it last evening and the wind is not very strong.


Hope you get it sorted.Always done the updates with a pen stick after being sent the codes in an email.Never put the codes in manually.Like I said hope you get sorted.Respect.SB.


----------



## moonman

according to the tv guy who installed my system, it depends on the decoder you have, on some of them you can put the codes in on screen, i think when the 907 system was discovered as a way of getting back the basic channels the installers didn't realise that there were boxes where one could put in the codes on screen. its very handy for older people who dont have access to computers. the last time they changed the codes i put in the codes for 2 of my older neighbours.they have since got the newer decoders and they are well able to put them in themselves on screen.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> soulboy thanks for that, i think they may have to put in the numbers again, i dont think that the dish has changed as they told me they looked at it last evening and the wind is not very strong.


The dish has only to move a few mm and it is out of alignment, with no signals - remember it is aiming for something 36k kms or so away in the sky....
If it was as easy as just looking to see if it has moved, my job would be a lot easier!
Codes have not changed since Dec 2014.
Check the cable connections.
If the screen says "no signal" then you have a dish alignment / lnb / cable or even receiver issue.
If it says "scrambled" then you have a codes issue.


----------



## moonman

when my wife was on the phone she said she was looking at tv last night at about 10-oc looking at the bbc news she added that she may have hit some button on the remote control , is it possible that she has done something which can be corrected. the system is only in about 8 months. the guys who did it have a very good reputation.


----------



## Wibs

moonman said:


> when my wife was on the phone she said she was looking at tv last night at about 10-oc looking at the bbc news she added that she may have hit some button on the remote control , is it possible that she has done something which can be corrected. the system is only in about 8 months. the guys who did it have a very good reputation.


What receiver model do you have?

Wibs


----------



## moonman

its a gi ,, its about 7 inches square. and i can change the codes on screen


----------



## wk44

Does anybody know?

I heard a rumour that this satellite was closing in Feb 2016

We gave up on ours a few months back and changed to IPTV

JP


----------



## sat

wk44 said:


> Does anybody know?
> 
> I heard a rumour that this satellite was closing in Feb 2016


Sort of....
Although it was launched on the 15-Feb-2003 with a Expected lifetime of 13 years, this can be extended by fuel saving and reducing the number of active transponder on the satellite.
So I907 will need replacing soon as it is reaching the end of its operational use.
It just boils down to will the UK encrypted feeds on there remain on the replacement satellite, on an easy to receive beam like today or a more uk focused beam....or at all...


----------



## moonman

surely they have to have a standby.


----------



## sat

moonman said:


> surely they have to have a standby.


Do they?
They have the fibre optics network, and probably some form of wireless relay between masts already, so do they really need another back up...?

And if it was crucial, then why is Channel Five, a PSB channel, not on there??

And if they do have to it id not help with the recent storms where some freeview transmissions were disrupted due to signal and mast issues.. so one wonders how often it is actually used... is it cost worthy to continue?


----------



## Rabbitcat

So is this the end of getting Freesat?


----------



## sat

Rabbitcat said:


> So is this the end of getting Freesat?


Nope.
Nothing much is changing with Freesat (or the main uk tv satellites) for the next 10+ years...apart from the rumour of C5HD soon...
And I907 is nothing to do with Freesat - it is neither free to air, or for public use.


----------

